# Biotec 12/18



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo, bei mir läuft eine Biotec 12/18, zumindestens habe ich die Gebrauchsanweisung dafür worauf steht 12/18/36. 
Nur welcher ist es nun genau?
Es ist ein Spaltfilter oben über den 16 Schwämmen (8 rote, 8 blaue) und ein Bitron 36C.
Die nächste Frage wäre:
Kann ich auch ein größeres Bitron anbauen, so das es an die Anschlüsse passt?


----------



## Nori (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Hallo,
bei 8xBlau und 8xRot kann es nur ein 12-er oder 18-er Screenmatic sein - unterscheiden kannst die am einfachsten in der Gehäusehöhe - der 12-er hat ca. 45 cm und der 18-er ca. 55 cm.
Anbauen kannst du ein Bitron bis 110 Watt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Vielen Dank, hab eben mal gemessen und es sind ohne Deckel ca. 42 cm in der Höhe. Dann kann ich also davon ausgehen das es ein Biotec 12 ist, richtig?
Würde dann mich mal um ein Bitron 55C oder stärker bemühen, wenn es dann an die Biotec 12 passt.


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Ist es denn nötig das Bitron 55C von OASE zu nehmen oder kann ich auch einen anderen Hersteller wählen und sind die Anschlüsse immer gleich?


----------



## Nori (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Die Anschlüsse sind nicht genormt.
Du kannst selbstverständlich UVC-Klärer von anderen Firmen verwenden, du mussst dann hat das Teil ganz normal in die Zuleitung einbauen und den Schlauch dann am Filter anschliesssen (ich nehm an, da sind Anschlusstüllen beim Oase-Filter dabei) - diese "Huckepack-Montage"  ist da aber nicht möglich.

Wenn du ein Gerät einer anderen Firma verwenden willst, dann bist du auch nicht mehr auf die PL-Röhren (mit ihrem schlechten Wirkungsgrad) angewiesen, wie sie von Oase verwendet werden - du kannst dann auch TL-Geräte verwenden, die effektiver arbeiten (deren Ersatzröhren auch günstiger sind), wie z.B den TMC-Klärer mit 55 Watt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
TMC-Klärer haben aber wohl nicht den besten ruf: http://testberichte.ebay.de/UVC-Kla...eraete-Brenner-Schrott?ugid=10000000008117808


----------



## Nori (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Sollte nur ein Beispiel sein - ich würde jedenfalls nie einen 55 Watt PL-Klärer (wie z.B. von Oase) verwenden - persönlich verwende ich ein 55 Wattt TL Gerät mit Edelstahlgehäuse (mit Anschlüssen von 63 mm), die leider heutzutage nur noch selten zu bekommen sind. Die aktuellen Geräte mit Edelstahlgehäuse sind fast immer mit T5-Röhren (40 Watt, 75 Watt) die recht teuer sind (40-60€/Stck.)
Ne 55 Watt TL von Philips bekommst du für unter 25 € und ne No-Name Röhre für unter 15,- €

Dieser Ebay-Bericht ist die Erfahrung eines Einzelnen - vielleicht auch ein gefrusteter Mitanbieter??

Frag doch hier mal, ob die Leute mit ihren TMC zufrieden sind...
Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Na mal sehn, bin i.M. am schwanken da hier im/am Teich nix so richtig funktioniert! Hab den Teich schon verkleinert und umgebaut aber der Filter und Pumpe schaffen das glaube ich nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle!
Hab reduziert von 30m3 auf ca. 20m3 Teichinhalt und irgentwie funzt es trotzdem nicht, Wasser ist trübe und gefällt uns garnicht!


----------



## Nori (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Ich denke für 20 m³ hast du zu viele Fische - ich würde die Goldis rausnehmen und eventuell bei den Koi auch etwas reduzieren.
Bei diesem Besatz und diesem Filter wundert mich deine schlechte Wasserqualität nicht.
Was du unbedingt brauchst ist eine ausreichende Bioabteilung - da hast du nämlich gar keine - dein Filter ist eigentlich nur der Vorfilter (Screenmatic) und die mechanische Filtrierung (= Schwämme) - du benötigst noch 1-2 Tonnen mit Biomedien (z.B. __ Hel-X) - dann sollte sich nach 4-6 Wochen eine deutliche Verbesserung einstellen.
Die Pumpe ist bei moderater Förderhöhe (ca. 1-1,5m) bestimmt ausreichend.

Gruß Nori


----------



## archie01 (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> TMC-Klärer haben aber wohl nicht den besten ruf: http://testberichte.ebay.de/UVC-Kla...eraete-Brenner-Schrott?ugid=10000000008117808



Hallo
Keine Angst vor so einer Beurteilung , die TMC Geräte , besonders in 55Watt sind vielfach bewährt , solide und günstig in der Anschaffung , sicher die bessere Option gegenüber der Bitron...
Aber an deiner Filteranlage musst du noch arbeiten , Tipps gabs ja schon welche.


Gruß
Archie


----------



## dragsterrobby (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*



Nori schrieb:


> Ich denke für 20 m³ hast du zu viele Fische - ich würde die Goldis rausnehmen und eventuell bei den Koi auch etwas reduzieren.
> Bei diesem Besatz und diesem Filter wundert mich deine schlechte Wasserqualität nicht.
> Was du unbedingt brauchst ist eine ausreichende Bioabteilung - da hast du nämlich gar keine - dein Filter ist eigentlich nur der Vorfilter (Screenmatic) und die mechanische Filtrierung (= Schwämme) - du benötigst noch 1-2 Tonnen mit Biomedien (z.B. __ Hel-X) - dann sollte sich nach 4-6 Wochen eine deutliche Verbesserung einstellen.
> Die Pumpe ist bei moderater Förderhöhe (ca. 1-1,5m) bestimmt ausreichend.
> ...



Ich habe zusätzlich eine 200Ltr. Tonne wo das Wasser aus der Biotec über Schwerkraft rein läuft, mit einer Art Helix un einer groben und einer feinen Filtermatte. Daraus läuft das Wasser dann über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich. Hat bisher super funktioniert, nur nun wo wir den Teich etwas verkleinert haben, macht es Probleme!
Zusätzlich sind jede Menge Pflanzen in den Teich gekommen, na ja von einigen Goldis müssen wir uns wohl verabschieden!! Ich dachte das nun 6 Orfen die Goldibrut im Griff haben aber das war wohl nix.


----------



## roholz (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Hallo,

habe die TMC-55 seit einigen Jahren im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden mir ihr.


----------



## Joerg (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Günter,
das der Filter irgendwann an seine Grenzen stößt ist normal.
Dein Besatz wächst und vermehrt sich, da hilft das verkleinern eigentlich nicht.

In einem Bachlauf kann sich mit der Zeit auch einiges ansammeln, was dann ständig eingespült wird.

Wäre es denn eine Option noch eine Tonne nachzurüsten für die Feinfilterung?


----------



## dragsterrobby (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*



Joerg schrieb:


> Günter,
> das der Filter irgendwann an seine Grenzen stößt ist normal.
> Dein Besatz wächst und vermehrt sich, da hilft das verkleinern eigentlich nicht.
> 
> ...



Nein das wäre kein Problem, wenn es bezahlbar ist denn ich bin seit diesen Jahr Rentner geworden und da ist es nicht soooo dolle mit der Kohle!


----------



## Joerg (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Günter,
das nachschalten von einer Regentonne mit Biomaterial haben schon einige gemacht.
Das Wasser wird nach dem Filter einfach in eine Tonne geleitet in der es weiter gereinigt wird.
Lässt sich einfach und preisgünstig nachholen.

Auch eine extra Tonne als Vorfilter mit einer Damenstrumpfhose drin hat sich gut bewährt.
Der grobe Schmutz wird dort rausgeholt und belastet den Filter danach nicht. mehr.


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*



Joerg schrieb:


> Günter,
> das nachschalten von einer Regentonne mit Biomaterial haben schon einige gemacht.
> Das Wasser wird nach dem Filter einfach in eine Tonne geleitet in der es weiter gereinigt wird.
> Lässt sich einfach und preisgünstig nachholen.
> ...



Das nschschalten der Tonne hab ich schon gemacht. Die extra Tonne als Vorfilter wäre eine gute Sache und platzmäßig kein Prob., muß nur erstmal eine Tonne besorgen! 
Am Donnerstag kommt der Ralf (roholz) hier vorbei und dann wird sich sicherlich hier einiges klären! 
Ich habe auch noch einen IBC der schon mal vorgesehen war aber aus platzgründen verworfen wurde, wenn es aber sein mußte dann muß er eben irgentwie da hin und dafür akriviert werden, denn noch ist der leer und nur ein 100er Abfluss eingeklebt!


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Da kann irgend was nicht stimmen - Vorfilter hast du doch im Filter - das Screenmatic Plastiksiebchen - das sollte aber reichen - genug Schwämme hast du auch (Feinfiltrierung) und ne separate Bioabteilung hast du auch.
Normalerweise dürfte bei 20000 Liter auch die 36 Watt Bitron reichen - ist echt seltsam...

Hast mal ein Detailbild der nachgeschalteten Tonne wo man Ein-und Auslauf erkennen kann?

Ich würde folgende Sofortmaßnahmen treffen:
Wie alt ist denn die UVC-Röhre - wenn älter als 1 Jahr erneuern und dann mal 2 Wochen durchlaufen lassen - so schnell wie möglich den Besatz reduzieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Na ein Screenmatic ist es nicht sondern der Vorgänger aber ist ja wohl fast das selbe. Ich möchte mich auch nicht auf 20000Ltr. festlegen, denn es waren mal ca. 30000Ltr. dann wurde ein Teil abgezwackt für einen Filterteich. Da das System dann aber mit dem Nachfilter gut und erfolgreich lief haben wir aus dem Filterteich ein Blumenbeet gemacht. Mann kann die Wassermenge schlecht schätzen, weil einiges ca. 1,70-1,80 tief ist einiges nur 50cm und somit ist der Wert von 20000Ltr. nur grob geschätzt!
Es läuft von der Biotec über ein Rohr unten in die Tonne, dort sind 3 Raschelsäcke einer Art Helix drinn, darüber kommt eine grobe Filtermatte und ein Zwischenraum und dann eine feine Filtermatte, dann läuft es über den Bachlauf zurück in den Teich!
Ich denke das in der Tonne was falsch läuft, entweder falscher Aufbau der Filtermedien/Material oder zu wenig!
Die UVC-Röhre ist ca. ein 3/4 Jahr alt aber was mich wundert ist (gestern festgestellt) das die Rolle sich da drinnen nicht mehr dreht!!!  Ich denke aber auch das es ganz stark (zuviele Goldis) am Besatz liegt, das muß wohl erstmal reduziert werden, nur wohin mit den Goldis??
Na wenn der Ralf hier ist, werde ich wohl mal aufgeklärt was hier so falsch läuft, denn ich habe mir so fast alles selber erdacht und auch bischen gelesen hier!
Hier 3 Bildchen aber schon 2 Monate her:


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Nur nochmal nachgefragt:
Der Tonnenauslauf ist Oben?
Zum Filter:
Hat er nun diese Screenmatic-Sache eingebaut oder nicht (also dieses Sieb über den Schwämmen)?
Das wäre schon wichtig, denn dann wäre ein zusätzlicher Vorfilter nicht nötig.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Ja, Tonnenauslauf oben.
Keine Screenmatic aber Spaltfilter.


----------



## Nori (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Das passt dann alles.
Leuchtet die UVC oder ist sie komplett ausgefallen - die Reinigungsfunktion ist ja ein nettes Gimmick, aber nicht lebenswichtig - andere UVC haben das auch nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Nein nein sie leuchtet schon.


----------



## dragsterrobby (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Ich denke auch das in der Tonne was fehlt aber werden wir ja am Donnerstag sehn!
Entweder sie wird dann mehr befüllt oder es kommt noch ne Tonne und wenn das áuch nicht hilft, kommt die 2. Tonne wieder weg und der IBC muß ran!


----------



## dragsterrobby (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

So, die Tonne ist aufgefüllt mit zusätzlich 100m klein geschnittenes 2-3cm Panzerrohr, 6 Raschelsäcke (Foto) und ca. 20Kg Zerelith.
Ist seit gestern am laufen und ich werde es beobachten und mich dann so oder so melden!


----------



## Moonlight (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Hey günter. . . warum im säcken? mach ein gitter vor den rücklauf und kipp die säcke aus. das zeug muß frei im wasser liegen. das fass hat doch unten einen hahn, den kannste zum regelmäßigen dreck-ablassen nutzen. ich hab auch den biotec 18 mit ner 25er bitron. momentan noch am 8000l pool mit 18koi . . . und das wasser ist glasklar. allerdings hängt ne 200l tonne mit ca. 70l helix dahinter.


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Hey günter. . . warum im säcken? mach ein gitter vor den rücklauf und kipp die säcke aus. das zeug muß frei im wasser liegen. das fass hat doch unten einen hahn, den kannste zum regelmäßigen dreck-ablassen nutzen. ich hab auch den biotec 18 mit ner 25er bitron. momentan noch am 8000l pool mit 18koi . . . und das wasser ist glasklar. allerdings hängt ne 200l tonne mit ca. 70l helix dahinter.



Moin, schon klar, aber ich brauch erst noche eine 200L Tonne und hier in der Nähe wird nix angeboten!! Wollte Samstag in den Baumarkt ne Regentonne besorgen aber meine Frau sagte grade das wir da auf nen Geburtstag sind


----------



## Moonlight (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Na da kann man doch Vormittags in den Baumarkt und Nachmittags zum Geburtstag .... 
Immer diese Frauen ... 

Mein Posting bezog sich auch eigentlich auf Deins ...



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> So, die Tonne ist aufgefüllt mit zusätzlich 100m klein geschnittenes 2-3cm Panzerrohr, 6 Raschelsäcke (Foto) und ca. 20Kg Zerelith.
> Ist seit gestern am laufen und ich werde es beobachten und mich dann so oder so melden!



... und da haste gesagt, dass alles in Raschelsäcken ist (was auch immer Raschelsäcke sind  )

Na hol erst mal ne neue Tonne ...

Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> So, die Tonne ist aufgefüllt mit zusätzlich 100m klein geschnittenes 2-3cm Panzerrohr, 6 Raschelsäcke (Foto) und ca. 20Kg Zerelith.
> Ist seit gestern am laufen und ich werde es beobachten und mich dann so oder so melden!



Schau mal hier ist ein Rachelsack (Kartoffelsack) zu sehen!


----------



## Moonlight (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Aha ... ein Raschelsack ist ein Kartoffelsack ... 

Mandy


----------



## dragsterrobby (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Aha ... ein Raschelsack ist ein Kartoffelsack ...
> 
> Mandy



Genau, so werden sie hier genan!


----------



## roholz (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Hallo Günter,

hier ist der Urlauber.

Wie ich sehe seid ihr ja schön fleißig gewesen. Wirst sehen wenn du deinen bewegten Filter in der ersten Tonne hast und danach den ruhenden Filter wird das schon.

Nur nicht die Pumpe vergessen! Laaaager Schlauch ;-) Und im Frühjahr dann meeehr Pflanzen.

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## dragsterrobby (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Hallo Ralf, hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Urlaub
Pumpenschlauch haben wir auf der Uhr, die 2. Tonne muß ich besorgen und die Pflanzen sind schon unterwegs zumindestens ein Teil. Gabi´s Arbeitskolegin hat auch nen Teich und die muß ne Menge los werden aber erst übers WE und dann bringt sie das alles mit!


----------



## roholz (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*



dragsterrobby schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf, hoffe ihr hattet einen schönen Urlaub



Hallo Günter,

mach meinen Urlaub nicht kürzer als er ist, bin mittendrin ;-)


----------



## dragsterrobby (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Biotec 12/18*

Oh, sorry ich war mir nicht sicher.
Übrigens das Wasser ist jetzt schon klar, ohne 2. Tonne!!!


----------

